# Problem z rozpoczęciem kompilacji nowego jądra

## wlodarek4

Gdy wejdę do katalogu ze źródłami jądra i dam make menuconfig  to mi wywala taki błąd ;

```
sabayon linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r5 # make menuconfig

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

In file included from /usr/include/bits/posix1_lim.h:157,

                 from /usr/include/limits.h:145,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/include-fixed/limits.h:122,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/include-fixed/syslimits.h:7,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/include-fixed/limits.h:11,

                 from scripts/basic/fixdep.c:114:

/usr/include/bits/local_lim.h:39:26: error: linux/limits.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from /usr/include/sys/socket.h:40,

                 from /usr/include/netinet/in.h:25,

                 from /usr/include/arpa/inet.h:23,

                 from scripts/basic/fixdep.c:116:

/usr/include/bits/socket.h:364:24: error: asm/socket.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘use_config’:

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:204: error: ‘PATH_MAX’ undeclared (first use in this function)

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:204: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:204: error: for each function it appears in.)

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:204: warning: unused variable ‘s’

scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘parse_dep_file’:

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:304: error: ‘PATH_MAX’ undeclared (first use in this function)

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:304: warning: unused variable ‘s’

make[1]: *** [scripts/basic/fixdep] Błąd 1

make: *** [scripts_basic] Błąd 2

sabayon linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r5 # 

```

A gdy chcę użyć programu genkernel  to znowu mam taki błąd ;

```
sabayon linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r5 # genkernel --kernel-config=/usr/src/config --menuconfig --bootloader=grub --splash=sabayon --disklabel --lvm --luks all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: --kernel-config=/usr/src/config --menuconfig --bootloader=grub --splash=sabayon --disklabel --lvm --luks all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.32-gentoo-r5 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/src/config

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "oldconfig" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

                 from /usr/include/limits.h:145,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/include-fixed/limits.h:122,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/include-fixed/syslimits.h:7,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/include-fixed/limits.h:11,

                 from scripts/basic/fixdep.c:114:

/usr/include/bits/local_lim.h:39:26: error: linux/limits.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from /usr/include/sys/socket.h:40,

                 from /usr/include/netinet/in.h:25,

                 from /usr/include/arpa/inet.h:23,

                 from scripts/basic/fixdep.c:116:

/usr/include/bits/socket.h:364:24: error: asm/socket.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘use_config’:

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:204: error: ‘PATH_MAX’ undeclared (first use in this function)

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:204: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:204: error: for each function it appears in.)

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:204: warning: unused variable ‘s’

scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘parse_dep_file’:

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:304: error: ‘PATH_MAX’ undeclared (first use in this function)

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:304: warning: unused variable ‘s’

make[1]: *** [scripts/basic/fixdep] Błąd 1

make: *** [scripts_basic] Błąd 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: --kernel-config=/usr/src/config --menuconfig --bootloader=grub --splash=sabayon --disklabel --lvm --luks all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "oldconfig" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

In file included from /usr/include/bits/posix1_lim.h:157,

                 from /usr/include/limits.h:145,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/include-fixed/limits.h:122,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/include-fixed/syslimits.h:7,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/include-fixed/limits.h:11,

                 from scripts/basic/fixdep.c:114:

/usr/include/bits/local_lim.h:39:26: error: linux/limits.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from /usr/include/sys/socket.h:40,

                 from /usr/include/netinet/in.h:25,

                 from /usr/include/arpa/inet.h:23,

                 from scripts/basic/fixdep.c:116:

/usr/include/bits/socket.h:364:24: error: asm/socket.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘use_config’:

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:204: error: ‘PATH_MAX’ undeclared (first use in this function)

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:204: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:204: error: for each function it appears in.)

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:204: warning: unused variable ‘s’

scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘parse_dep_file’:

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:304: error: ‘PATH_MAX’ undeclared (first use in this function)

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:304: warning: unused variable ‘s’

make[1]: *** [scripts/basic/fixdep] Błąd 1

make: *** [scripts_basic] Błąd 2

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "menuconfig" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

                 from /usr/include/limits.h:145,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/include-fixed/limits.h:122,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/include-fixed/syslimits.h:7,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.1/include-fixed/limits.h:11,

                 from scripts/basic/fixdep.c:114:

/usr/include/bits/local_lim.h:39:26: error: linux/limits.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from /usr/include/sys/socket.h:40,

                 from /usr/include/netinet/in.h:25,

                 from /usr/include/arpa/inet.h:23,

                 from scripts/basic/fixdep.c:116:

/usr/include/bits/socket.h:364:24: error: asm/socket.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘use_config’:

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:204: error: ‘PATH_MAX’ undeclared (first use in this function)

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:204: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:204: error: for each function it appears in.)

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:204: warning: unused variable ‘s’

scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function ‘parse_dep_file’:

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:304: error: ‘PATH_MAX’ undeclared (first use in this function)

scripts/basic/fixdep.c:304: warning: unused variable ‘s’

make[1]: *** [scripts/basic/fixdep] Błąd 1

make: *** [scripts_basic] Błąd 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: --kernel-config=/usr/src/config --menuconfig --bootloader=grub --splash=sabayon --disklabel --lvm --luks all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "oldconfig" target...

--

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

--

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

COMMAND: make j1  menuconfig 

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907

* Running with options: --kernel-config=/usr/src/config --menuconfig --bootloader=grub --splash=sabayon --disklabel --lvm --luks all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "menuconfig" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

sabayon linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r5 # 

```

Co jest źle w tym wszystkim   :Question: 

Proszę o pomoc

----------

## Ahenobarbi

```

cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config ~/config-backup-`date +%Y.%m.%d`

make mrproper

cp  ~/config-backup-`date +%Y.%m.%d` .config

make oldconfig

make
```

 ? 

( może nie działać w okolicach północy  :Wink:  )

----------

## SlashBeast

Masz jakies wybrakowane zrodla jadra albo naglowki.

ps.

to nie jest forum sabayona

----------

## wlodarek4

Dzięki wszystkim za porady .

Już sobie poradziłem bez rekompilacji jądra .

Sterowniki tunera telewizyjnego Avermedia volar hx a 827 zainstalowały suie bez problemu po doinstalowaniu jądra 2.6.32 i jego źródeł   :Smile: 

A propo forum ; jest polskie forum sabayona ale jest ono rzadko odwiedzane  ma mało userów i ciężko tam o porady .

A że na sabayonie programy instaluje sie poprzez emerge 

dlatego pisuję posty tutaj . Gdyby Gentoo miało taki userfrieldly 

instalator jak sabayon   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: ....

----------

## Garrappachc

No tak, zazwyczaj na Gentoo siadają osoby kompletnie niezaznajomione z linuksem, w związku z czym niezbędny jest user-friendly instalator. Pomijając fakt, że gentoo'owski instalator jest kompletnie user-unfriendly i jego instalacja, zwłaszcza za pomocą dokumentacji przekracza możliwości wszystkich ludzi z IQ poniżej 180.

----------

## bartmarian

ja nic nie mam do graficznego instalatora, myszką partycjonuję dyski,

firefox ściąga stage/portage, gedit /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf itd...

nazywa się ubuntu live cd (albo usb)

----------

## SlashBeast

No, instalacja gentoo z ubuntu live ma wiele plusow, m.in. dzialajace praktycznie kazde wifi.

----------

## soban_

 *wlodarek4 wrote:*   

> Gdyby Gentoo miało taki userfrieldly 
> 
> instalator jak sabayon

 

Nie wiem jak teraz, ale kiedys http://jakilinux.org/linux/debian/gui-rzadzi-wszedzie/ do tego jeszcze http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/2006.0/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3 - chyba istnieje jakis graficzny instalator, ktory ulatwi zadanie?

----------

## wlodarek4

Soban   :Very Happy: 

Te dawniejsze instalatory zostały z tego co wiem zlikwidowane 

W takim calculate-linux[jest to klon gentoo] istnieje chciaż taki prosty 

instalator ; 

calculate -d /dev/hd[nazwa dysku/numer partycji na której ma być inmstalowany --opcje dodatkowe[np system plików jaki ma być na tej partycji z calculate-linux .

Czy na gentoo nie mogło by być coś takiego ;

gentoo -d /dev/hda3 --ext4   :Crying or Very sad: 

Już by było lepiej   :Very Happy: 

----------

## soban_

Hm, a moze warto sprobowac wg podrecznika i dac na forum jak podczas instalacji na czyms sie zatniesz? Z czyms konkretnym masz problem podczas instalacji, moze kernel?

Jesli zas chodzi o instalatory to nigdy nie probowalem (tych graficznych), wiec bardzo mozliwe ze zostaly zlikwidowane.

----------

